# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Studente,a keni vullnet te studjoni ne periudhe pushimesh?

## ixnpeL

Studente,a keni vullnet te studjoni ne periudhe pushimesh?

----------


## SaS

me thene te drejten jo edhe aq shume !!! une akoma kam edhe nje provim edhe me thne te drejten ste behet te mesosh ca nga vapa ca ngaqe shikon te tjeret duke bere pushime aq me keq akoma !!! gjithsesi halli te ben me krahe kshu qe dua sdua mesoj !!!

----------


## RaPSouL

Pushimet jane pushime dhe po mesova ne pushime, ateher e humb krejtesisht kuptimin fjala PUSHIME.

Andaj spreki asgje qe ka te beje me shkolle.

----------


## eldonel

Varet se çfarë provimi kam dhe nga koha në dispozicion . Më e keqja është që kur të mësohesh mos me mësu do koh me ardhë në form për me lexu .

----------


## Blue_sky

Gjate pushimeve te veres s'kam studiuar kurre pasi s'kam pasur asnjehere provime vjeshte. Gjate periudhave te tjera gjate vitit kam studiuar ne forme koherente ndryshe s'i dilej.

----------


## amela1

sigurisht qe studjoj,kur te ze halli s'ke c'ben,normalisht jemi vet te ndergjegjshem qe i lem provimet per ne vjesht si pasoj perIudha jo e pershtatshme por e nevojshme eshte stina e veres ose me sakt PUSHIMET,ne te kundert i bie te perserisim vitin ose te behemi viktim e rryshfeteve.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ne vere kur jeta "zien" nuk kam shume vullnet,por ja qe duhet te studioj.Po e lashe studimin,me la...

----------


## extreme

ne koh pushimesh hmmmm joooo asesi bile me padurim i pres pushimet qe te qlodhem nga fakulteti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

Studion nga halli kur ke provime vjeshte se kshu nga qejfi sma merr mendja se ka  :buzeqeshje:  , ndersa libra normalisht lexoj sidomos bestsellerat.

----------


## Boriana

UFFFFFFFFFFFFFF lere se na moren frymen keto provimet ! Ca qe tere vitin nuk na lene kohe te lire po do te studjojme dhe gjate pushimeve ... Une vetem po te me vene thiken te fyti ose te jete situate kritike mund te studjoj gjate pushimeve se ndryshe ...

Ciao

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*ouu po mer sa te duash studjojme edhe per pushime nuk na zen gjumi po nuk studiuam icik se shikon ti*

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

Njeriu nuk rresht se studiuari gjate gjithe jetes se tij!

Edhe pse vete kur vjen puna per lendet e fakultetit nuk para e kam marre mundimin! Ndersa per libra qe s'kane lidhje me formula, teorema dmth qe jane me milje larg fakultetit i lexoj me deshire. 

Na kane pare me sy te keq qe s'po gjejme vullnetin jo gjate pushimeve por dhe tani gjate sezonit!

----------


## selvaggia

> Studente,a keni vullnet te studjoni ne periudhe pushimesh?


*Jo....Gjate pushimeve skam prekur asnjehere liber shkolle me dore (kur kam qene me studime se tani kam mbaruar).....Pushimet jane vetem per relax dhe jo per te mesuar ....Kam lexuar ndonje roman per qejf por nuk kam kapur liber shkolle.

Pushimet i kam shijuar si te tilla.*

----------


## JestersWorld

Nuk e si jane punet atje ku studioni ju por knej ka gjermani nuk ka pushime. 

Nuk e kane as emrin pushime por: Vorlesungsfreie Studienzeit qe e prkthyer i thone periudhe studimi pa leksione. Gjate "pushimeve" duhet te behen detyra kursi; seminare etj etj etj. Pra s'kam pushime.

----------


## E=mc²

> Studente,a keni vullnet te studjoni ne periudhe pushimesh?


po ti kujton se per studentat ka peridhe pushimesh?

----------


## alda09

Kercen prifti nga belaja edhe puna e studentit.

do lexosh me pahir.

----------

